
Restore one-click certificate viewing in Chrome - okket
https://ma.ttias.be/restore-one-click-certificate-viewing-chrome/
======
ellie_foss
Not entirely sure why this isn't default behaviour, but very glad this is now
a toggle-able option! Saves a lot of silly clicking around to view certificate
info.

------
Jaruzel
Perfect. Thanks for linking this.

